# Budstl Test Plots



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

So I'm doing test plots on the back end of property this fall. This area consisted of weeds and ky31. I recently had 2 irrigation zones added.


I have 2lbs of bluebank kbg and 2lbs of bewitched kbg. Each plot will be close to 1,000 sqft. I bought a measuring wheel to measure the area and i have more than 2,000 sqft back there. So, I'll need to do a 3rd plot. As of now I'm considering mazama kbg or a tttf/kbg consisting of 4th mil, traverse, regenerate tttf and either bewitched or bluebank kbg.

I started the kill process already and have it mowed down to 2.5". I'll have to another round for sure since my spray technique is not accurate and i forgot that i had blue marking dye in my garage.



The irrigation does not go beyond the tree. I plan on mulching this area.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Got my final kill in today. Didn't have enough blue dye to completely cover the area, so i just spot sprayed. Seed down is tomorrow. The upcoming forecast is pretty favorable. There is a 50% chance of scattered storms on tuesday. Each plot i will put down 1.5lbs of kbg seed and save the remaining .5lbs for a washout. 
Right plot-bluebank
Left plot-bewitched
Back plot-mazama



The middle section is a swale and water does pool at the end of it.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Got grass babies, wild onion, and standing water.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm 28 days since seed down. This reno has been a slow go compared to my other two. 12 days ago i added the rest of my seed to the area. I got some good coverage and some very bare areas. Mostly in the swale where there was plenty of water pooling. I reduced the run time by half to help with that problem. Plenty of wild onion has been growing during the process. Also noticed crab and some spurge. Not concerned with the weeds as of now.



Bluebank area


Bewitched area


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

End of season update. I'm not entirely at where i would like to be with these reno plots, but I'm excited for spring. This reno just really never took off. I've only cut it twice so far with it's 3rd going to be today. I definitely have a lot of wild onions that I'll need to remove next season with the pro plugger. Currently though out of the 3 cultiavars i like mazama the best. Pics are from early November and they aren't really the best.

Before glyphosate 


100% better than what it was.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

See the color difference? Bluebank top left, bewitched top right, bottom mazama.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Is the lighter one the bewitched?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> Is the lighter one the bewitched?


Bluebank actually. To the right of bluebank is bewitched.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

This is promising! I am strongly considering a 1700sqft Mazama reno in the front this fall.

Any pro tips or things you would have done differently? Looks great by the way


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@lbb091919 the mazama is winning me over for my future mono renovation so far. The bluebank started off slow, but is catching up. The bewitched is even lighter, but many here have said it takes a season or 2 for the bewitched to show it's full color.

Mazama left, top right bluebank, bottom right bewitched.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Ah completely missed you had mazama. Yeah I've been impressed with my mazama color since the get go.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@ksturfguy how was the mazama's summer performance for ya?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Pretty good. Faired better than my fescue.

Aug 6 still holding strong



Aug 27 was probably the worst it looked all summer but it recovered.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

That was looking good in the beginning of aug @ksturfguy. What happened towards the end of aug? Lack of water? You experience any disease pressure on the mazama?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think drawing some lines along the test plots might help. I can't tell them apart :-(


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Budstl said:


> That was looking good in the beginning of aug @ksturfguy. What happened towards the end of aug? Lack of water? You experience any disease pressure on the mazama?


We had a very dry August. I was also busy so didn't get to water as much as possible. That area was also almost 100% sunlight.

Had some DS pressure in the summer but nothing too bad. I also didn't do any preventive apps.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Reno area coming along nicely. Have some rust in a couple of areas, but other wise looking good. Mazama is still a bit darker than the bluebank and bewitched, but they are all relatively close now. Currently being cut at 3.5".

Bluebank into mazama


Mazama closes to me into bluebank.


Mazama into bewitched, bluebank front left.


----------

